
Ask HN: CS book club material recommendations - jamil7
During this time of more indoor activity I&#x27;m looking to start a remote CS book club or reading group with a few friends most of us in software development or data science. What are some classic or modern papers, articles, or other short pieces you would recommend? maybe something that would be fun or interesting to discuss in a group settings.
======
atsushin
I'm currently starting up a study group for Martin Kleppmann's "Designing
Data-Intensive Applications," which seems to be a popular book with a lot of
practical knowledge that'd be great for discussions.

------
nightchalk16
[https://teachyourselfcs.com/](https://teachyourselfcs.com/)

------
rckoepke
Some potentially relevant prior threads I have bookmarked:

Books to 'learn by doing'?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22299180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22299180)

Hard-tech blogs to follow?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23206259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23206259)

Online compiler courses?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23187239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23187239)

------
jbn
There's a whole list for you at
[http://sunnyday.mit.edu/16.355/](http://sunnyday.mit.edu/16.355/)

An extra item that I like is :
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1416932.Software_Fundame...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1416932.Software_Fundamentals)

------
giantg2
Interesting stuff could be found in 'The Best of 2600'.

Knuth's books are considered classic. They are pricey though.

Maybe as a variation on this, you can find a Raspberry Pi project to try every
week and discuss what variations/improvements each person did to the process.

------
a3n
Why numbering should start at zero.

[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD08xx/E...](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD08xx/EWD831.html)

You might find his other papers and notes interesting for your group.

